# Easy walking



## zuludog (Jan 11, 2021)

I used to do a lot of hiking and backpacking, but thanks to tired old legs and The Lockdown I hardly did anything last year, 2020
I tried going a couple of times around my local parks & streets, but didn't think much of it

But now, probably like most other people I'm getting a bit fed up and frustrated, as by the time the weather has improved, and hopefully the current Lockdown has eased off, I will have been largely indoors for the best part of a year
So I've decided that this year I need to get out & about more

I've been spending  time on YouTube and come across Richard Vobes
He does short, easy walks mainly around Worthing and The Downs, just describing and commenting on what he sees; and just wears ordinary clothes, no special hiking gear

I suppose they are a glass half full/half empty style - you might find them pathetic and boring, or interesting, even inspirational, as they show how you can enjoy yourself and relax and make the most of ordinary surroundings

So with that in mind I'll dredge up some of my old hippy zen, and see how I get on in my local area

He seems to have a few channels. Search YT for 'Richard Vobes' 'Quest for England' 'The Bald Explorer'

On a similar sort of theme, there is a walk all the way around London
Officially it's called The London Outer Orbital Path, but usually The London Loop - Search YT

I doubt if I'll ever walk it, or the areas used by Richard Vobes, but it shows how you can join up odd paths, minor roads, and so on to go walking almost anywhere


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 1, 2021)

I've done parts of the Capital Ring but don't think I'll finish it as I'm not venturing south of the river! 





__





						Capital Ring Walk
					

This circular Walk London route consists of 15 sections between Woolwich and Becton District Park.




					tfl.gov.uk


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> I've done parts of the Capital Ring but don't think I'll finish it as I'm not venturing south of the river!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? There be dragons?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 1, 2021)

I found walking poles to be a great help to go further and faster than tottering along on two legs - they make you into a quadruped, able to withstand potholes and uneven pavements with ease.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 1, 2021)

Has anybody seen the walk for Cancer in March thing? I fancied doing that. 10,000 steps a day I think it is, just walk the streets to the shops and back, how hard can it be though I've almost got too frightened to go out! I'm getting agoraphobia with this horrendous virus lockdown.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 2, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Has anybody seen the walk for Cancer in March thing? I fancied doing that. 10,000 steps a day I think it is, just walk the streets to the shops and back, how hard can it be though



No just looked it up https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/get-involved/find-an-event/walk-all-over-cancer

Walk everyday, no idea how many step but average about 90mins walking at guess.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm gonna give it a whirl, I'll start 'training' tomorrow, ie walking from bus stop to bus stop.  When I flag I'll hop on a 19.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 3, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Why? There be dragons?


I just don’t have a visa that lets me go south beyond the circle line lol


----------



## Ditto (Feb 3, 2021)

I managed to get out this morning, despite feeling institutionalised, had to get the bus there and back though to start with but at least I was schlepping round Tesco so got some steps in... will get there...  It was a ghost town.


----------

